# Dr/Np PT coding-Medicare patients



## AHVC (Jul 13, 2010)

P.T. billing/coding questions for a Physical Rehab Clinic--

Can a doctor/NP can bill for PT codes (97001-97002)?
I do know they can bill for Physical Medicine and Rehab codes if it is within the scope of their license.

Would it make sense for a doctor to see the patient and code an E/M office visit along with a PT eval of 97001?

Also in reading the LCD-L28531 it states for CPT code 97001--evaluations are performed and billed by license physical therapists so I am confused about the doctor/NP coding for these services--is it allowed or must a PT perform the initial consult?

I am new to PT billing/coding so it could make perfect sense that I am misunderstanding the whole PT thing


----------



## Cyndi113 (Jul 14, 2010)

It does not make sense that a Physician or NP bill 97001 or 97002. Those are strictly PT eval and re-eval codes. I definitely would not use those codes with an E/M.


----------

